# Possible buy, Please critique! TB/WB Jumper/dressage prospect



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Bumping
please help


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I think he's a lovely prospect, although I know very little about the jumping circuit. His ground work is impressive for only five months of training, and he looks to be well built. Nice, clean movement, and good form. Love the fact that they've already started him with ditches and water, as those tend to make or break a lot of horses. I also like that he appears to be wearing a snaffle. A few things that I noticed however, was that he seems to rush quite a few of the fences. This could be rider error, but it's still something he would need to work through. He also seems to get a little bumpy when he nears a fence, drawing his head up and shaking it, and overjumped a few rails from 3:30-4:00. Ofcourse, all of this can be corrected, and is rather normal to see in a young one. Still, you would surely have to address it before going into a higher level.

Do I think he's worth 3,000? No. Not in this economy. In Texas you could get $2,000 to 2,500 for him tops. If you're confident in your riding and schooling skills though, and you're willing to work with a trainer, I'd say go atleast try him out! He seems lovely.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you Endiku!! That is just what I needed to hear!
I see and agree very much with you, I think the head bumping, rushing ect is mostly from being young, green and in-experianced (sorry for bad spelling)
I will be havinga trainer work with me (with whatever young horse I get) But I also wont be jumping him like this till more of the basic are down and he seems more conifdant with himself.
Thank you again!

KEEP IT COMMING!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I love him. Looks like he has a good mind. He didn't look at any of those XC fences, just jumped them in stride, very relaxed. In my neck of the woods, overpriced northeast, he would get the $3,000. Definitely worth investigating further.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am not an expert at this discipline by any means, but I do like him. I am, however, confused. You say he has been under saddle for 5 months, yet the first video is spring of 2010, already doing a course. ????

I would also just say that if a seller told me a horse had already had a PPE, even with the results-my response would be a "thank you, that's nice" and I would go about getting my own.

The rushing, etc, may be green, or may be that they rushed his training a bt and have missed some basics. As long as you are working with a trainer yourself, you should be able to sort that out.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I think he is quite nice! 
Yes, he is very green. The rider is very tactful with him, yet you see times when he has to be quite strong with the horse. The horse is athletic and shows great promise. If you were to get him, I would back off the jumping for a while. I believe he has been rushed a bit too fast and could go back a few steps. I would go back to trotting fences and doing gridwork until he can regain some calmness in his jumping.

The price? Well...I see horses that sell for 25,000 to 50,00 easy. Some no more talented than that one. The difference is the level of training that, frankly, isn't there yet. 3,000 isn't bad but, with this economy it doesn't hurt to try to bargain. The first price is rarely the only price.

Try him and see if you two "click".

Who is that rider? He is really nice. He has a real eye for distances that I like.

OH, and PLEASE...I'm not saying anything bad about the current owners but...NEVER use their PPE. Get your own.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you Allison and FranknBeans!
I vrey much agree, I can with ease tell you if this fella works out I will be taking it down a notch with him not only to get more basics but to create a strong bond. I am so tired have having horses and having them for only 2-3 seasons cause it just doesnt work, along with some leases that were poop to be frank. 

Allison, i would for sure be doing my own PPE, tottally worth the money for such a great correct prospect! 

I too was confused tothe 5 months but started over fences, They must have messed the year up or somthing cause I have been emailing the owner back and forth for 3 days now and its is very clear to that the horse has only been working undersaddle for 5 months. The trainer is Sarah somthing she owns and runs Stone Throw Farm in woodinville WA, he is right now at the owners house cause even after everyone telling this lady to keep him in training she didnt listen and he did a warmblood move or small buck and she has now somehow come off this horse 3 times, along with her friend who came off 2 times, thus being why he is for sale. I talked to the trainer, horse has no back issues, soundess issues when with her andits only been 4 weeks since then. The trainer was very diapointed with the owner for not fallowing along with the so said plan with training. She gave me a very strong impression that the owner got in over her head and its either her 1st horse of for sure 1st very young green horse, and for that being a wb adds alot more onto that as well.

Thank you again so very very much! I wil keep you all posted!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

BUMP BUMP BUMP want more feedback before the end of the night!


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry - a bit off topic, but what does PPE stand for?


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Pre Purchess Exam  flex tests, X rays all that good stuff


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

Aha - that makes a lot more sense then what I was thinking.... I work in health, and all I could think of was PPE - Personal Protective Equipment :lol:

Somehow that didn't seem to fit right!

BTW I think he looks good - well worth looking at. And to me $3000 seems cheap! I sold my 13yr old TB gelding who was competing prelim dressage (scores of 60%) and occasionally jumping about 80cm in lessons only for $3000. And he was only in minimal work at the time! I am based in Australia though!

I recently went to look at a TBxTrak mare, 4yo, 15.3hh, some basic dressage training, competing prelim scores 60-65% for sale for $8000 - she failed my PPE (<---see what I did there!! ) as she had a heart murmer!! Next month she was re-advertised for $12000!!!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

OMG wow! see how good it is to do those PPE's!!! I didnt do one on my last girl cause she was sucha rescue case and I payed cash for her, now just sold her for 1500  pretty darn happy with how she came out but wasnt going to make a solid 3ft show jumper or go past training level in dressage


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

I didn't do a PPE on my OTTB mare (Avatar pic) - I only paid $1200 for her though (the going rate around here for OTTB is from $500 to $3000!) I did do my 'own' check though, and she seemed sound enough.

I usually only do a PPE when I spend over $3000. If your spending less than that, and the PPE costs anywhere from $500 and up, its hardly worth it in MHO...


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah, I know he is sound, he has clean Xrays he has just been sitting ina pasture. I will do my own lamness check, see if he is body sore all that stuff.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The major strike against this horse is height. At way under 16hh, resale almost certainly won't be nearly as much as a comparable horse that is over that magical 16hh mark, even if he is great in his discipline.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

im 5'2 I dont need a big horse, I look like an ant.....and its longer to fall haha
and I am looking for a horse I wont be re selling in the near future.
Thanks


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

If you did want to sell him in the future, and he was a schoolmaster and sensible, he could always be marketed as a 'junior' horse for young teenagers moving up from ponies...


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

yup


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Loveeeeee him. <3
I'll do a full critique later when I'm not on my phone. But I adore this guy haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Blush, Thanks! Cant wiat to see what you have to say!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Did you sell Klassy?!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I did! She leaves on the 31st


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

BUMPIG! I would love to know what you all think! I dont have any mre pics sadly, but I do go see him tuesday evening!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Soooo. I'd first like to say I love this guy.  I honestly think he'd be a wonderful match for you and your experience. If I was a smaller rider (like yourself) I would be all over him. Wonderful prospect and in my opinion, completely worth the 3k they're asking. In my area, horses like him go for 15k+. 

He is wayyyy cute. Even though he is a smaller mount, his canter looks so smooth and it seems to cover the ground quite nicely. He has that paced "rocking horse" canter, making his round seem so effortless and well put together. I can see his flying changes aren't there quite yet but that's not really a big deal since he's only been in professional training for 5 months. If he can get that far in 5 months, I'm sure his leads will come in a matter of weeks.  His flatwork looks like it needs to be fine tuned but all of the basic building blocks are there, he's got wonderful potential. 
Now his jump is adorable. He snaps up those knees evenly and so square, I'm definitely in love haha. I can tell he's the type of horse that wouldn't get frazzled or out of control if he (or you) found a weird distance, he just seems so la-de-da about the whole thing. Ahhhh I love him.  The guy riding him also does wonders for how he looks. His eye for the jumps allows the horse to have the best jump possible. I'm pretty sure you can be confident you would be getting a quality trained animal from this guy.  
I can see him doing super well in the hunters. He just has the "hunter look": amazing jump, easy going pace, wonderful disposition, everything a judge would be looking for. He makes the 2'6 jumps looks easy, I'm sure you could bump him up to 3'3 and he'd be just as lovely and sane as in the video. As for jumpers, I'm sure he would do very well in that area too. However, he screams hunter to me more so than jumper. 
Now his build is pretty solid, I'd like his neck to fill out a bit more and become more muscled, but overall very nice guy. Plus, he has more filling out to do since he's only 5! Robbie didn't become a "horse" under he was 5 and a half.  And even though he is smaller, I'm sure he'll look so much more proportionate to his rider once 5'2 you gets on.  

So I basically have nothing bad to say about this guy. I absolutely adore him, his jump, his disposition and his potential. I really think you two would be an awesome match and you can really bring out his full potential. He's a steal at 3k and if he was 16.3 I'd be after him in a heartbeat.  I really hope things go well tuesday when you see him, I really need to see more of this gorgeous guy!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree that he looks like a really nice horse. I like his forward attitude. He seems to have a lot of confidence but isn't pushy from what I can see. It all depends on how he feels UNDER you, though. $3000 is by NO means expensive. I would call it very reasonable.

Let us know what transpires after you see him.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

OH TRUST ME! I will be dying to tell you all about it!!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Just wantd to inform you all

I OWN HIM NOW


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG YAY! 
I'm soooooooo happy for you! I really think you two will be an amazing pair!

However, I am a little dissapointed with the lack of pictures and details from your try-out ride... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I put pictures up! It was hard cause I wanted to really see him go and move but cant do that hen ur getting pics, I got some vido on the lunge and having a hard time uploading it. 
Check out the thred that says introducing Oliver Twist, since that now his name!!
He is such a goofy good boy!!!


----------

